# Anyone know this horse? 17hh Grey Gelding



## rainycali (3 December 2008)

Not stolen just want to know his past.

Following on from my post earlier - Wondering if anyone recognises this horse.

We have had him for a year but we need to find out his past history - he was bought from Peter Lamb in Whichurch.

Theres nothing wrong with him, we just want to see if anyone knows his past.

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i42/rainycali/rocco055.jpg

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i42/rainycali/rocco011.jpg


----------



## sallyellis (9 December 2008)

Do you have any more information on him?  ie: his age, name etc....


----------



## rainycali (10 December 2008)

Hes about 12 years old, 

17hh Fleabitten Grey

We call him Rocco, but he was called Badger at Peter's yard.


----------

